# Post the three most impactful looksmaxes you've done



## FloridaDude (Dec 9, 2021)

And what they did for you. Excluding lifting and losing fat, because that's obvious and universal 

1) Tretinoin: Took years off my skin in months. Already had fairly good skin, but tret made it a halo 

2) Oral Castor Oil: Eyelashes dramatically thicker, longer, darker in just a couple weeks. Eyebrows too, & more vellus hairs in beard region. Extremely effective looksmax for how cheap and easy it is 

3) Chewing: Obviously for some people this may do more harm than good. But added a lot of mass to my jaw in a very aesthetic way


----------



## WannaBeA6 (Dec 9, 2021)

1. LeFort 3
2. Box Osteotomy
3. Clavicle Lengthening


----------



## FloridaDude (Dec 9, 2021)

WannaBeA6 said:


> 1. LeFort 3
> 2. Box Osteotomy
> 3. Clavicle Lengthening


Have you done these or are you daydreaming?


----------



## Bitchwhipper2 (Dec 9, 2021)

FloridaDude said:


> And what they did for you. Excluding lifting and losing fat, because that's obvious and universal
> 
> 1) Tretinoin: Took years off my skin in months. Already had fairly good skin, but tret made it a halo
> 
> ...


Minox.

Dunno if the rest are effective.

Aromasin crashed my estrogen, bone smashing may have worked, mewing may have worked


----------



## OnlyCameHereToSay (Dec 9, 2021)

Mewing and facial exercises have brought a better balance to my face and my cheekbones stick out more. Of course it might just be me being a late bloomer. Working out, brings out that nice thin but athletic frame young women like. That and the hairpiece. I still look 20 at 38 with lots of hair.


----------



## FloridaDude (Dec 9, 2021)

OnlyCameHereToSay said:


> Mewing and facial exercises have brought a better balance to my face and my cheekbones stick out more. Of course it might just be me being a late bloomer. Working out, brings out that nice thin but athletic frame young women like. That and the hairpiece. I still look 20 at 38 with lots of hair.


Mind elaborating on what facial exercises you do?


----------



## metagross (Dec 9, 2021)

I have one question about oral castor oil, and forgive me my autism here, but how do you actually USE castor oil? 
Like, do you apply it - on your skin - or actually take it orally?


----------



## Need2Ascend (Dec 9, 2021)

1. Walking taller
2. Smiling more
3. Being more confident


----------



## FloridaDude (Dec 9, 2021)

metagross said:


> I have one question about oral castor oil, and forgive me my autism here, but how do you actually USE castor oil?
> Like, do you apply it - on your skin - or actually take it orally?


No worries. You drink it. Make sure it's the pale amber castor oil, not the dark Jamaican castor oil. Drink 1-5mL a day


----------



## Foreverbrad (Dec 9, 2021)

Tren
Tret
Contouring beard for maximum fraud


----------



## malishka (Dec 9, 2021)

1. 500-700 calories a day
2. chemical exfoliants
3. korean skincare


----------



## FloridaDude (Dec 9, 2021)

malishka said:


> 1. 500-700 calories a day
> 2. chemical exfoliants
> 3. korean skincare


What specific exfoliants and Korean skincare has worked for you?


----------



## malishka (Dec 9, 2021)

FloridaDude said:


> What specific exfoliants and Korean skincare has worked for you?


too busy to type much, drinking 

but AHA+BHA+PHA

korean skincare would take far too long to explain, google it (you won't regret it)


----------



## TescoTrollies (Dec 9, 2021)

1) Dyeing brows and lashes darker
2) Skincare routine
3) Teeth whitening

I would've put lifting at 1 though because its ridiculous how much its done for me


----------



## TescoTrollies (Dec 9, 2021)

FloridaDude said:


> And what they did for you. Excluding lifting and losing fat, because that's obvious and universal
> 
> 1) Tretinoin: Took years off my skin in months. Already had fairly good skin, but tret made it a halo
> 
> ...


Did tret really reverse skin ageing for you? Currently using inkey list retinol but there's definitely room for improvement so I'm considering switching


----------



## FloridaDude (Dec 9, 2021)

TescoTrollies said:


> 1) Dyeing brows and lashes darker
> 2) Skincare routine
> 3) Teeth whitening
> 
> I would've put lifting at 1 though because its ridiculous how much its done for me


How do you safely dye eyelashes?


----------



## FloridaDude (Dec 9, 2021)

TescoTrollies said:


> Did tret really reverse skin ageing for you? Currently using inkey list retinol but there's definitely room for improvement so I'm considering switching


Yes

Tretinoin is something like 1000x stronger than retinol, meaning retinol is almost useless


----------



## Elvisandreaa (Dec 9, 2021)

FloridaDude said:


> Yes
> 
> Tretinoin is something like 1000x stronger than retinol, meaning retinol is almost useless


What brand/cream did you use, can you link it?


----------



## TescoTrollies (Dec 9, 2021)

FloridaDude said:


> How do you safely dye eyelashes?


I just apply it with a small brush and take my time with it and have cotton swabs nearby if needed, never had a problem


----------



## Primordial (Dec 9, 2021)

FloridaDude said:


> And what they did for you. Excluding lifting and losing fat, because that's obvious and universal
> 
> 1) Tretinoin: Took years off my skin in months. Already had fairly good skin, but tret made it a halo
> 
> ...


how long have you used tret


----------



## AscendingHero (Dec 9, 2021)

TescoTrollies said:


> I would've put lifting at 1 though because its ridiculous how much its done for me


what has it done for you? time for a story?


----------



## Donc0ck (Dec 9, 2021)

Bimax , peek malar implants, minox beard


----------



## deepweb1298 (Dec 9, 2021)

1) Skincare routine.
2) Minoxidil eyebrows
3) Rhinoplasty


----------



## Pretty (Dec 9, 2021)

1.Shea moisture revolutionised my hair 

2. Getting Braids 

3. Changing my style


----------



## TescoTrollies (Dec 9, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> what has it done for you? time for a story?


Rumours went around about how big my arms are and before i know it I'm partaking in a large reverse gangbang


----------



## failedeyearea (Dec 9, 2021)

1) Excerising so I don't look like a super skinny bitch

2) Septorhinoplasty (though after bimax I'll prob do revision )

3) Minox on beard to hide my jaw until bimax.


----------



## FloridaDude (Dec 9, 2021)

Big Nosecel said:


> how long have you used tret


About 5 months. My skin got worse by the day for the first month. By two months in, back to baseline. After that and ever since, just glowing

Everyone I know has commented on my skin, including both of my semi gfs. One was like "wtf are you doing?" Naturally no one knows I looksmax so I told her I started drinking water cuz i forgot to for a couple months. The other one who's 20 said "you look younger than me now, can you help me please" 

I did nothing to hint that I'm doing anything, so these comments only could have been prompted by obvious results


----------



## dakchuh (Dec 9, 2021)

deepweb1298 said:


> 1) Skincare routine.
> 2) Minoxidil eyebrows
> 3) Rhinoplasty


been using minox for 4 months on my brows, i barely see any difference. some hairs seem to be coming in on the outer edges, which is good, but the velus hairs on my inner corners have not grown at all


----------



## Deleted member 15441 (Dec 9, 2021)

FloridaDude said:


> And what they did for you. Excluding lifting and losing fat, because that's obvious and universal
> 
> 1) Tretinoin: Took years off my skin in months. Already had fairly good skin, but tret made it a halo
> 
> ...


1) Botox 15 units forehead-frown line. 4th time i've done it. Takes off thousands of cigs and hundreds of drunk ass nights. From looking late 20s to a little under my age.

2) Veganish diet, 90% meat free. Jared leto style, 10% animal foods to keep muscle mass/libido. cortisol tanked skin/hair looks early 20s.
potatos, fruit, coconut oil 90% diet.

3) spend money on Lulu lemon clothing. NT and every girl top 50% of looks is obsessed and recognizes brand.


----------



## FloridaDude (Dec 9, 2021)

BMXrider213 said:


> 1) Botox 15 units forehead-frown line. 4th time i've done it. Takes off thousands of cigs and hundreds of drunk ass nights. From looking late 20s to a little under my age.
> 
> 2) Veganish diet, 90% meat free. Jared leto style, 10% animal foods to keep muscle mass/libido. cortisol tanked skin/hair looks early 20s.
> potatos, fruit, coconut oil 90% diet.
> ...


Man you've got me curious about botox. Everyone says it's a horrible mistake and looks fake/makes you look plastic? 

But my first signs of aging are showing, and it's at the forehead. Wrinkles. Not present at rest but present when I make expressions. Not bad yet but maybe gotta get on that


----------



## Deleted member 15441 (Dec 9, 2021)

FloridaDude said:


> Man you've got me curious about botox. Everyone says it's a horrible mistake and looks fake/makes you look plastic?
> 
> But my first signs of aging are showing, and it's at the forehead. Wrinkles. Not present at rest but present when I make expressions. Not bad yet but maybe gotta get on that


Mine were bad due to smoking, party, and weak brow bridge=lifting eyebrows to see.

Nope, doesn't look fake at all. Those people are idiots they do crows feet and like 25 units in forehead. Ask a legit dermo to do "baby brotox" forehead/frown line. Not to mention it prevents future lines extending prime. go to a female dermo. No one has any idea or suspicion

second u do it, your hooked for life. So get ready to pay for it


----------



## Kroker (Dec 9, 2021)

Blackmannnns said:


> 1.Shea moisture revolutionised my hair
> 
> 2. Getting Braids
> 
> 3. Changing my style


How did the shea moisture help your hair? elab please


----------



## FloridaDude (Dec 9, 2021)

BMXrider213 said:


> Mine were bad due to smoking, party, and weak brow bridge=lifting eyebrows to see.
> 
> Nope, doesn't look fake at all. Those people are idiots they do crows feet and like 25 units in forehead. Ask a legit dermo to do "baby brotox" forehead/frown line. Not to mention it prevents future lines extending prime. go to a female dermo. No one has any idea or suspicion
> 
> second u do it, your hooked for life. So get ready to pay for it


Yeah I'll have to consider it, because all I've done for the past decade is party nonstop. Tbh, no idea how I look young still


----------



## deepweb1298 (Dec 9, 2021)

dakchuh said:


> been using minox for 4 months on my brows, i barely see any difference. some hairs seem to be coming in on the outer edges, which is good, but the velus hairs on my inner corners have not grown at all


for me its been huge for my pfl illusion i had really shitty sparse eyebrows


----------



## AllesScheiße (Dec 9, 2021)

1. Finasteride (going for a transplant soon) 
2. Gymcelling
Don't have a third but I am going to start a skincare routine soon


----------



## whiteissuperior (Dec 9, 2021)

Donc0ck said:


> Bimax , peek malar implants, minox beard


pic??


----------



## whiteissuperior (Dec 9, 2021)

Blackmannnns said:


> 1.Shea moisture revolutionised my hair
> 
> 2. Getting Braids
> 
> 3. Changing my style


dm hair cair


----------



## mecmec (Dec 9, 2021)

Is this the oral castor oil your talking about?


----------



## FloridaDude (Dec 9, 2021)

mecmec said:


> Is this the oral castor oil your talking about?
> View attachment 1434970


I wouldn't take softgels, drink the liquid. You need to see the liquid before you buy it to ensure it's a pale yellow color, not a dark amber


----------



## Htobrother (Dec 9, 2021)

FloridaDude said:


> And what they did for you. Excluding lifting and losing fat, because that's obvious and universal
> 
> 1) Tretinoin: Took years off my skin in months. Already had fairly good skin, but tret made it a halo
> 
> ...


Oral castor oil how much and how long and which type pls help for lashes


----------



## Htobrother (Dec 9, 2021)

FloridaDude said:


> About 5 months. My skin got worse by the day for the first month. By two months in, back to baseline. After that and ever since, just glowing
> 
> Everyone I know has commented on my skin, including both of my semi gfs. One was like "wtf are you doing?" Naturally no one knows I looksmax so I told her I started drinking water cuz i forgot to for a couple months. The other one who's 20 said "you look younger than me now, can you help me please"
> 
> I did nothing to hint that I'm doing anything, so these comments only could have been prompted by obvious results


Power of Tretinoin which % did you use 
I switched to 0,1% now from 0,025% cream


----------



## Preoximerianas (Dec 9, 2021)

FloridaDude said:


> No worries. You drink it. Make sure it's the pale amber castor oil, not the dark Jamaican castor oil. Drink 1-5mL a day



What website are you using to buy the stuff?



Blackmannnns said:


> 1.Shea moisture revolutionised my hair
> 
> 2. Getting Braids
> 
> 3. Changing my style



What did it do for your hair?


----------



## TeenAscender (Dec 9, 2021)

1. gym
2. hgh
3. mewing


----------



## dakchuh (Dec 9, 2021)

FloridaDude said:


> I wouldn't take softgels, drink the liquid. You need to see the liquid before you buy it to ensure it's a pale yellow color, not a dark amber



this the one?


----------



## justadude (Dec 10, 2021)

FloridaDude said:


> And what they did for you. Excluding lifting and losing fat, because that's obvious and universal
> 
> 1) Tretinoin: Took years off my skin in months. Already had fairly good skin, but tret made it a halo
> 
> ...


can you elab on oral castor oil? all i see is constipation relief when i google it and i dont wanna be shitting my self everyday


----------



## Deleted member 16090 (Dec 10, 2021)

TeenAscender said:


> 1. gym
> 2. hgh
> 3. mewing


What did hgh did for you?


----------



## Deleted member 16090 (Dec 10, 2021)

Blackmannnns said:


> 1.Shea moisture revolutionised my hair
> 
> 2. Getting Braids
> 
> 3. Changing my style


Did you use it to define curls? Have some advice on that?


----------



## rubybrrr (Dec 10, 2021)

Donc0ck said:


> Bimax , peek malar implants, minox beard


Do your malar implants make you look weird when smiling at all?


----------



## Bitchwhipper2 (Dec 10, 2021)

dakchuh said:


> been using minox for 4 months on my brows, i barely see any difference. some hairs seem to be coming in on the outer edges, which is good, but the velus hairs on my inner corners have not grown at all


Yeah, you wont be able to change eyebrow shape much at all with minox. Only incease thickness/density. 

Sorry


----------



## Deleted member 12216 (Dec 10, 2021)

1. oral posture+nutrition
2. getting lean and muscular(will improve face drastically)
3. unironically having an actual haircut


----------



## TUSSELEIF (Dec 10, 2021)

Chewing, bonesmashing, eyebrow dye, skincare, lean


----------



## .👽. (Dec 10, 2021)

FloridaDude said:


> Oral Castor Oil


doesnt this grow hair everywhere?


----------



## dakchuh (Dec 10, 2021)

Bitchwhipper2 said:


> Yeah, you wont be able to change eyebrow shape much at all with minox. Only incease thickness/density.
> 
> Sorry


is there no way aside from eyebrow transplants?


----------



## Bitchwhipper2 (Dec 10, 2021)

dakchuh said:


> is there no way aside from eyebrow transplants?


Dont think so tbh.

Only way would to comb it in the direction you want it. Luke if you want straight eyebrows but have an arch, you can comb it down with your fingers.

May change with age tho. As a kid my eyebrows were further apart


----------



## Donc0ck (Dec 10, 2021)

rubybrrr said:


> Do your malar implants make you look weird when smiling at all?


Only been 3 weeks since surgery, but i do not think so. I didnt make them too big.


----------



## Pretty (Dec 10, 2021)

Dan5301 said:


> Did you use it to define curls? Have some advice on that?





Preoximerianas said:


> What website are you using to buy the stuff?
> 
> 
> 
> What did it do for your hair?


Defined my curls after constant use and it got rid of the putrid smell my hair used to have


----------



## GymCelNeckPill (Dec 10, 2021)

Accutane and gym


----------



## JamesHowlett (Dec 10, 2021)

- Hairmaxx
- Stubble
- Fashionmaxx

Fat loss/gym was by far the most impactful though.


----------



## Germania (Dec 10, 2021)

I'll give more than three

1. A good haircut (lasts for about 2-3 weeks)
2. Rhinoplasty
3. Tan 
4. Composit veneers
5. short beard
6. Eyelashesmaxxing
7. on the long run my anti aging routine + Fin


----------



## ChristianChad (Dec 10, 2021)

Nothing I don't looksmax I just rot


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Dec 10, 2021)

1. WFPB diet (I was never fat but this keeps me from being fat)
2. RU58841/Finasteride/other experimental compounds for hairloss (no noticeable regrowth but it's maybe preventing further progression of AGA)

I really haven't gotten more attractive with time due to looksmaxing though.


----------



## newperson (Dec 10, 2021)

Germania said:


> I'll give more than three
> 
> 1. A good haircut (lasts for about 2-3 weeks)
> 2. Rhinoplasty
> ...


how do u eyelashmaxxing?


----------



## LaChancla (Dec 10, 2021)

Gymmaxx, accutane and fix posture


----------



## BigBoletus (Dec 10, 2021)

1) Hard gum chewing for masseter hypertrophy - gave me TMJd ( clicking sound when opening the jaw and occasional pain ) that still persists to this day.

2) EMS training for facial muscles - gave me involuntarily muscle spasms - thankfully they are gone but lasted 2 months

3) dumbbell pullovers to hopefully expand the ribcage or at least get a bigger chest - gave me osteoarthritis that lasts to this day

*conclusion: this site ruined my life. Dont be a retard like me and dont trust anything said here but do your research beforehand *

well at least I havent fell for the bonesmashing meme my iq must be over 85 at least


----------



## kalefartbomb (Dec 10, 2021)

1. Gonion fillers
2. Tanned+ripped
3. Eyebrow pencil/gel


----------



## Nautica (Dec 10, 2021)

dakchuh said:


> this the one?
> View attachment 1435272


Yeah man. Nothing but good reviews on amazon and its cheap.


----------



## FloridaDude (Dec 10, 2021)

BigBoletus said:


> 1) Hard gum chewing for masseter hypertrophy - gave me TMJd ( clicking sound when opening the jaw and occasional pain ) that still persists to this day.
> 
> 2) EMS training for facial muscles - gave me involuntarily muscle spasms - thankfully they are gone but lasted 2 months
> 
> ...


Hahaha feels bad dude. Some people are just cursed ngl. I've been chewing for literally hours most days for almost a year now. I have no tmj no problems at all. Some people will chew for ten minutes and get tmj


----------



## FloridaDude (Dec 10, 2021)

kalefartbomb said:


> 1. Gonion fillers
> 2. Tanned+ripped
> 3. Eyebrow pencil/gel


Gonion fillers. Interesting, not worried about migration, or your face being bloated after it dissolves?


----------



## Nordic (Dec 10, 2021)

1. Brow transplant
2. Fixing my teeth
3. Roids and diet, but those measures are temporary


----------



## BigBoletus (Dec 10, 2021)

FloridaDude said:


> Hahaha feels bad dude. Some people are just cursed ngl. I've been chewing for literally hours most days for almost a year now. I have no tmj no problems at all. Some people will chew for ten minutes and get tmj


I did it just once for no more than 1 hour, and so the clicking sound started. the truth is that I must have been predisposed to TMJd because of my asymmetrical ramuses. I would suggest anyone to check if they have any asymmetries in their jaws before trying hard chewing.


----------



## PYT (Dec 10, 2021)

@FloridaDude can you link where you bought the retin A in PM’s I need some asap

I have bitches saying I look 30 at 15


----------



## yue (Dec 10, 2021)

Fake Tan
Mouth Widening
Getting a fringe perm

if ur a teenager this is legit all u needa do to slay jbs


----------



## zeke714 (Dec 10, 2021)

BigBoletus said:


> I did it just once for no more than 1 hour, and so the clicking sound started. the truth is that I must have been predisposed to TMJd because of my asymmetrical ramuses. I would suggest anyone to check if they have any asymmetries in their jaws before trying hard chewing.


What is the solution for this (asymmetrical ramus)?


----------



## Linoob (Dec 11, 2021)

- Hair system
- Tan
- Chin implant


----------



## DwayneWhite55 (Dec 11, 2021)

Braces in my early 20s


----------



## BigBoletus (Dec 11, 2021)

zeke714 said:


> What is the solution for this (asymmetrical ramus)?


Vertical rami osteotomy: [ISPOILER] https://surgeryreference.aofoundati...ndible-laterognathia/vertical-ramus-osteotomy [/ISPOILER] Unfortunately this can only shorten a ramus, not lengthen them. And the plural of ramus is rami ,my bad. I haven't researched this in a while.

Asymmetrical rami and condyle length is definitely associated with TMJd, but it is not yet knowing if this asymmetry is only ( a ) cause or one of the effects of TMJd. 
[ISPOILER]








Craniofacial asymmetry and temporomandibular joint internal derangement in female adolescents: a posteroanterior cephalometric study - PubMed


Unilateral or bilateral pathology of the osseous components of the temporomandibular joint (TMJ) can result in pronounced facial asymmetry because of dissimilar size and shape of the right and left sides of the mandible. To date, it is unknown whether abnormalities of the soft tissues of the TMJ...




pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov




[/ISPOILER]

But it definitely can go both ways. I must have had jaw asymmetry before getting TMJd, otherwise I shouldn't have got it suddenly. In my case, the jaw asymmetry was caused by a lot of muscle imbalances in the body, all coming down to my scoliosis. Another reason, that is more common, was that I had slept on one side most of my life.


----------



## Stopping@Nothing19 (Dec 11, 2021)

skinmaxxing for skin halo


----------



## kalefartbomb (Dec 11, 2021)

FloridaDude said:


> Gonion fillers. Interesting, not worried about migration, or your face being bloated after it dissolves?



No and no. Been 9 months and it looks fine. Probably top up another 0.5ml each side in the new year. The gonions can hold filler no problem, most problems of migration/bloating are in the lips and midface where the tissue can't hold filler and where muscles are constantly tugging the tissue around. The gonions don't really move even when chewing.


----------



## Chinacurry (Dec 11, 2021)

FloridaDude said:


> And what they did for you. Excluding lifting and losing fat, because that's obvious and universal
> 
> 1) Tretinoin: Took years off my skin in months. Already had fairly good skin, but tret made it a halo
> 
> ...


Is oral castor oil legit?? I only have the dark Carribbean one and apply it topically, why do u think oral will work? And why does it need to be the light one??


----------



## FloridaDude (Dec 11, 2021)

Chinacurry said:


> Is oral castor oil legit?? I only have the dark Carribbean one and apply it topically, why do u think oral will work? And why does it need to be the light one??


I explicitly said the dark Jamaican one will NOT work 

It will not work topically, or orally, it will not do anything, it's useless. It doesn't contain ricinoleic acid, the active ingredient


----------



## Chinacurry (Dec 11, 2021)

FloridaDude said:


> I explicitly said the dark Jamaican one will NOT work
> 
> It will not work topically, or orally, it will not do anything, it's useless. It doesn't contain ricinoleic acid, the active ingredient


Yeah understand, but u defo saw improvement in eyebrows and lashes just from drinking the light one? 

There's a few light ones on Amazon here, will any work?? Was your improvement quote noticeable?


----------



## randomuser2407 (Dec 11, 2021)

1) Double jaw surgery
2) Started styling my hair with the right clay, and I found a higher end barber.
3) A prescribed skin product fixed my red dry spots that started appearing around my nose this year.

Now I just want to get a muscular ripped physique and get rid of all my acne, and I should be looksmaxxed.


----------



## Htobrother (Dec 11, 2021)

copingvolcel said:


> 1) Double jaw surgery
> 2) Started styling my hair with the right clay, and I found a higher end barber.
> 3) A prescribed skin product fixed my red dry spots that started appearing around my nose this year.
> 
> Now I just want to get a muscular ripped physique and get rid of all my acne, and I should be looksmaxxed.


Brutal , I have to moneymaxx I think I’m gonna take the surgery route as well


----------



## randomuser2407 (Dec 11, 2021)

Htobrother said:


> Brutal , I have to moneymaxx I think I’m gonna take the surgery route as well


My father's insurance paid for mine.


----------



## PURE ARYAN GENETICS (Dec 12, 2021)

FloridaDude said:


> I explicitly said the dark Jamaican one will NOT work
> 
> It will not work topically, or orally, it will not do anything, it's useless. It doesn't contain ricinoleic acid, the active ingredient


how healthy is that to drink tbh? it tastes like utter shit and it's a heat treated unsatured vegetable oil (which are known to be bad but at least not pufa seed oil)


----------



## Cristiano88 (Dec 13, 2021)

FloridaDude said:


> About 5 months. My skin got worse by the day for the first month. By two months in, back to baseline. After that and ever since, just glowing
> 
> Everyone I know has commented on my skin, including both of my semi gfs. One was like "wtf are you doing?" Naturally no one knows I looksmax so I told her I started drinking water cuz i forgot to for a couple months. The other one who's 20 said "you look younger than me now, can you help me please"
> 
> I did nothing to hint that I'm doing anything, so these comments only could have been prompted by obvious results


What concentration? I have 0,1, 0,05 and 0,025 but even after 0,025 used with moisturizer my face is a s dry as ....


----------



## FloridaDude (Dec 13, 2021)

Cristiano88 said:


> What concentration? I have 0,1, 0,05 and 0,025 but even after 0,025 used with moisturizer my face is a s dry as ....


I started with 0.1, highest strength to increase the rate at which my skin adjusts. Sides were harsh. Once the sides chilled I moved down to 0.5, no longer get any dryness, flakiness, or redness 

Yeah, your skin is going to be dry for the first few months. This is normal. The solution is to buy a quality moisturizer, and just lather that shit on twice, maybe three times a day 

However much you think you should use, triple that. Your face will be moist as shit and look disgusting. But within ten minutes, every drop will absorb and your face will look good, cuz that's how dehydrated it is


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Dec 13, 2021)

1. Posture. I used to have truecel posture.
2. Stop eating tonnes of dairy. No spots anymore.
3. Grow facial hair (Facial luminance)

Teeth whitening appointment next week, Gymcelling (not big yet but I don't look like a rat anymore), chewing falim.


----------



## CursedOne (Dec 13, 2021)

Rhinoplasty
botox masseter
weightloss


----------



## MadVisionary (Dec 13, 2021)

Hairmaxxing
orthodontic appliance
skin care


----------



## FloridaDude (Dec 13, 2021)

CursedOne said:


> Rhinoplasty
> botox masseter
> weightloss


Why would you botox your masseter?


----------



## LastHopeForNorman (Dec 13, 2021)

It seem my oral Castor oil shilling paid off


----------



## FloridaDude (Dec 13, 2021)

LastHopeForNorman said:


> It seem my oral Castor oil shilling paid off


I got the idea from more plates more dates


----------



## Htobrother (Dec 13, 2021)

MadVisionary said:


> Hairmaxxing
> orthodontic appliance
> skin care


Which appliance tbh


----------



## Htobrother (Dec 13, 2021)

LastHopeForNorman said:


> It seem my oral Castor oil shilling paid off


Why do you mean bro


----------



## Cigarette (Dec 13, 2021)

gym
bonesmashing
brows


----------



## LastHopeForNorman (Dec 13, 2021)

FloridaDude said:


> I got the idea from more plates more dates


I know about from OG swisstemples guy reversed his norwood with prostoglandin protocol


----------



## MadVisionary (Dec 13, 2021)

Htobrother said:


> Which appliance tbh


----------



## FloridaDude (Dec 13, 2021)

LastHopeForNorman said:


> I know about from OG swisstemples guy reversed his norwood with prostoglandin protocol


Since you seem pretty knowledgeable, do you think oral castor oil inhibits collagen synthesis same way minox does? Pge-2 signaling


----------



## Htobrother (Dec 13, 2021)

MadVisionary said:


>


Don’t see anything


----------



## CursedOne (Dec 14, 2021)

FloridaDude said:


> Why would you botox your masseter?


I bloated my face by chewmaxxing like an idiot believing to chewmaxxing memes. The masseter hid my cheekbones, therefore bloatmaxing me.


----------



## Deleted member 15065 (Dec 16, 2021)

I used to chew but face got a little bloated. 5 months in bonesmashing but idk if I should keep going


----------



## Nation (Dec 17, 2021)

CursedOne said:


> Rhinoplasty
> botox masseter
> weightloss


How legit is botox on masseters?


----------



## Nation (Dec 17, 2021)

Cigarette said:


> gym
> bonesmashing
> brows


How often did you bonesmash?


----------



## Cigarette (Dec 17, 2021)

Nation said:


> How often did you bonesmash?


x times daily whenever i reminded myself


----------



## LastHopeForNorman (Dec 17, 2021)

FloridaDude said:


> Since you seem pretty knowledgeable, do you think oral castor oil inhibits collagen synthesis same way minox does? Pge-2 signaling


Nah
It does change collagen tho not in bad way


On PE forums they use it to soften dick skin and remove fibrosis/scars.

Foids who use it topically said it improved wriknles


----------



## Htobrother (Dec 17, 2021)

Buddhamaxxing69420 said:


> I used to chew but face got a little bloated. 5 months in bonesmashing but idk if I should keep going


Bonesmashing legit?


----------



## Deleted member 11388 (Dec 17, 2021)

1.Leanmax/Gymax
2.Skincare routine
3. Dying eyebrows darker+trimming them


----------



## CursedOne (Dec 17, 2021)

Nation said:


> How legit is botox on masseters?


Legit but I will have to figure out if its permanent or not


----------



## Exsubhuman (Dec 17, 2021)

1. trimx 
2. Minox for hair
3. shoe lifts
4. good clothes 
5.gym
6. oralposturemaxx
i need to start skin care rountine but i kinda lazy lol, also planning on custom jaw and cheek-suborbital impants in the near future.


----------



## Nation (Dec 19, 2021)

CursedOne said:


> Legit but I will have to figure out if its permanent or not


Its not permanent, its just short term.solution. 
Can you send me some pics?


----------



## CursedOne (Dec 19, 2021)

Nation said:


> Its not permanent, its just short term.solution.
> Can you send me some pics?


I dont want to send pics of my bloated self, you can look in this forum, Ive send many pics before I had masseter bloat and how my cheekbones looked like. I hope my masseters wont be that strong anymore


----------



## Nation (Dec 20, 2021)

CursedOne said:


> I dont want to send pics of my bloated self, you can look in this forum, Ive send many pics before I had masseter bloat and how my cheekbones looked like. I hope my masseters wont be that strong anymore


Ok so now your face looks thinner or just more defined?


----------



## chadmanlet04 (Dec 20, 2021)

I'm 17 and a late bloomer, so my results are mostly tied to puberty rather than activities.

I have been chewing since 15 and there have been significant changes to my jaw, however I simply cannot claim chewing is the sole factor as I also lost a lot of fat + still going through puberty

Started kickboxxing and competitive swimming, shoulders have actually gotten wider/frame looks more aesthetic

started taking zinc and vit D supplements along with no fap and I unironically have higher T levels, went from around 700 n/gl when I measured at 16 yo currently am sitting at 970 n/gl @ 17 yo, increased T I am sure somewhat helps with the first 2, not to mention my voice deepened too


----------



## CursedOne (Dec 20, 2021)

Nation said:


> Ok so now your face looks thinner or just more defined?


thanks god its thinner now but I feel my masseters are still too big


----------



## AscendingHero (Jan 30, 2022)

FloridaDude said:


> 1) Tretinoin: Took years off my skin in months. Already had fairly good skin, but tret made it a halo


Did it make your skin sensitive to the sun? Did you experience any loss in fat pads or thinning of the epidermis?


----------



## copemaxxeer (Feb 1, 2022)

FloridaDude said:


> I wouldn't take softgels, drink the liquid. You need to see the liquid before you buy it to ensure it's a pale yellow color, not a dark amber


What would happen if you drink the dark one?


----------



## Cristiano88 (Feb 1, 2022)

chadmanlet04 said:


> I'm 17 and a late bloomer, so my results are mostly tied to puberty rather than activities.
> 
> I have been chewing since 15 and there have been significant changes to my jaw, however I simply cannot claim chewing is the sole factor as I also lost a lot of fat + still going through puberty
> 
> ...


Swimming is the most important framemax possible. It basically guarantees wide shoulders, if you do it in puberty and do it a lot.
Considering a lot of the people here are under 21 i don't understand why this is not talked about more.

If i could turn back time to prepuberty this would be the thing i would improve upon the most. My frame. I had no idea when i was young that swimming can contribute so much.


----------



## FootLongDong (Feb 1, 2022)

Shower
Bonesmash
Mewing


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 1, 2022)

Cristiano88 said:


> Swimming is the most important framemax possible. It basically guarantees wide shoulders, if you do it in puberty and do it a lot.
> Considering a lot of the people here are under 21 i don't understand why this is not talked about more.
> 
> If i could turn back time to prepuberty this would be the thing i would improve upon the most. My frame. I had no idea when i was young that swimming can contribute so much.


Can you explain how swimming widens the shoulders? to what extent can swimming widening the shoulders, i am in the midst of puberty and have yrs more to go, planning on combining this shit with aromasin.

*In general cristiano what do you reocmmend for puberycels (mirin zlatan avi by the way, another footballcel you love to see it)*


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 1, 2022)

chadmanlet04 said:


> I'm 17 and a late bloomer, so my results are mostly tied to puberty rather than activities.
> 
> I have been chewing since 15 and there have been significant changes to my jaw, however I simply cannot claim chewing is the sole factor as I also lost a lot of fat + still going through puberty
> 
> ...


and me sititng here with methods on how to get natty T to suprass 1600ng/dl......

you would've been better off sunmaxxing btw, vitamin d supps are toxic af to the liver. Liver is very important for everything, hormones too.


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 1, 2022)

Bitchwhipper2 said:


> Minox.
> 
> Dunno if the rest are effective.
> 
> Aromasin crashed my estrogen, bone smashing may have worked, mewing may have worked


Elab on what minox did for you?

what aromasin dosages were u taking and how frequently?


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 1, 2022)

FloridaDude said:


> Yes
> 
> Tretinoin is something like 1000x stronger than retinol, meaning retinol is almost useless


What concentration do u recommend? scared for loss in fat pads, increased skin senstiivty to rays (that has to do with lifestyle anyway) and thinning of the epidermis.

I've heard mixed things about it. @FloridaDude


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 1, 2022)

deepweb1298 said:


> 1) Skincare routine.
> 2) Minoxidil eyebrows
> 3) Rhinoplasty


What spefici rhino did you get? what was the issue and how much did it ascend you?


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 1, 2022)

Blackmannnns said:


> 1.Shea moisture revolutionised my hair
> 
> 2. Getting Braids
> 
> 3. Changing my style


1. Elab on the shea moisture you used, blackpilled me on it bbc bro

2. Elab what results did u get after braiding, how do ppl treat u now, what style do u rock it with

3. What's your style now?


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 1, 2022)

FloridaDude said:


> But my first signs of aging are showing, and it's at the forehead. Wrinkles. Not present at rest but present when I make expressions. Not bad yet but maybe gotta get on that


Eat raw beef liver and apply bone marrow/bone broth from quality sources to slow fix wrinkles there.

Also derminator+quality red light lamp


----------



## AscendingHero (Feb 1, 2022)

Nobagger said:


> Chewing, bonesmashing, eyebrow dye, skincare, lean


how has bonesmashing helped you? what did u smash? chewing too


----------



## TUSSELEIF (Feb 1, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> how has bonesmashing helped you? what did u smash? chewing too


Smashing is not something that will magically transform you, but it definitely has increased my bone mass a bit, especially in chin and jaw and made my gonions a bit more outwards, I smash chin, jaw, and brow ridge, sometimes cheekbones. It’s not clearly visible, but my face looks stronger. Chewing helped me with the ramus and gonions, and I went from an invisible gonial angle to a visible gonial angle. All this takes time tho


----------



## deepweb1298 (Feb 1, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> What spefici rhino did you get? what was the issue and how much did it ascend you?


in hindsight i shouldnt of done this. Should of waited till i get a Le Fort 2 before rhino. But i got alar reduction, bridge augmentation and nose tip defatting. i mine its pretty good not perfect one of my nostrils is slightly lower than the other but i think thats due to my anatomy. I had that asymmetry before the nose job. The rhino just made it more prominent


----------



## Bitchwhipper2 (Feb 2, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> Elab on what minox did for you?
> 
> what aromasin dosages were u taking and how frequently?


I did 25mg daily for a week and got completely fucked.

Parents later found that batch and took it away from me.

Now Im on some either fake or underdosed shit


----------



## Birdcell (Feb 2, 2022)

WannaBeA6 said:


> 1. LeFort 3
> 2. Box Osteotomy
> 3. Clavicle Lengthening


Just simple as that


----------



## Pretty (Feb 2, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> 1. Elab on the shea moisture you used, blackpilled me on it bbc bro
> 
> 2. Elab what results did u get after braiding, how do ppl treat u now, what style do u rock it with
> 
> 3. What's your style now?


1. I use Shea moisture Jamaican black castor oil shampoo and the conditioner 

2. I had the two strand twists girls definitely thought it looked better than just having an Afro 

3. I still have the two strand twists I get them re done every 1.5 months 

Pro tip doing ur hair constantly can also loosen your curls for a while after I undo my twists my hair is looser and looks better ngl


----------



## Tonymontana (Feb 2, 2022)

1. Low Bodyfat

2. Gymcelling

3. Hair


----------



## Jamesothy (Feb 2, 2022)

FloridaDude said:


> And what they did for you. Excluding lifting and losing fat, because that's obvious and universal
> 
> 1) Tretinoin: Took years off my skin in months. Already had fairly good skin, but tret made it a halo
> 
> ...








个
Fell down and chipped my tooth. My teeth didn't have much character before that.


----------

